# Question for GRR-ripper owners.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a Grr-ripper lately. I have read a lot of positive reviews on them. I was wondering though, would this be a realistic safety tool for my Ridgid TS3660? I have no riving knife and always use the guard and splitter on through cuts. I'd have have to remove it for that cut style. Am I increasing, decreasing safety or is it a push? I like having that guard on, so I am on the fence. I know I can't put in a riving knife on this saw, so I guess one of those after market splitters would be the answer. I'm on the fence but heavily leaning on passing on this tool. Opinions please!


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

*i recommend it*

i just recently installed the micro jig splitter and got a grr--ripper. a big improvement for me because i really did not like my stock blade guard, so i hardly ever used it. both items work great. the grripper is by far better that any push stick. it gives you a very controlled cut all the way through. it is especially nice for ripping smaller pieces. adjustments are quick and easy. anyway, since i got it i use it all of the time. one thing about using it is that you pass your hand (protected) right over the blade. something that you have never (i hope) normally done. every time i do it my butt puckers a little bit. but really, overall i feel much safer when i use it. hope this helps.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you're "on the fence"*



ACP said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Grr-ripper lately. I have read a lot of positive reviews on them. I was wondering though, would this be a realistic safety tool for my Ridgid TS3660? I have no riving knife and always use the guard and splitter on through cuts. I'd have have to remove it for that cut style. Am I increasing, decreasing safety or is it a push? I like having that guard on, so I am on the fence. I know I can't put in a riving knife on this saw, so I guess one of those after market splitters would be the answer. *I'm on the fence *but heavily leaning on passing on this tool. Opinions please!


Pirate's thin stock ripping jig Post 27: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/thin-rips-table-saw-27133/index2/#post220989
 
Then Pirates's solution is for you since it's also "on the fence" . I like it for a Biesemeyer style fence or any fence with a rectangular parallel section. My Unifence won't allow that straddle condition, so for that saw it's not possible. I will make one for my Biesemeyer fence as soon as I find it....still looking. :yes: bill
BTW I think many variations of this are possible.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

just fyi, the gripper is not just for ripping small strips.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was thinking of this for just normal operation in addition to thin ripping. I have a jig similar to Pirates that was one of the first things I made when I got my table saw. It's the WoodSmith version of that thin strip jig. Works ok, but the far end of the wood sometimes wants to pull away from the fence. I was more wondering if, with this jig, removing the blade guard is going to make it safer or more dangerous. My fear is kickback from the wood movement after the cut, closing on the kerf, with nothing to keep it open and nothing between my blade and hand except a plastic push stick.


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

Far as using it on your table saw... Forget it. My insurance agent advised me to NEVER Remove any manufactured safety equipment. Any injury suffered by using any power tool that the Safety equipment was removed will not be covered. 
Using one on say a Joiner.. Awesome Idea, Band saw too when resawing. but NEVER Remove any safety equipment. 
Just because we see Norm Abram, Charles Neil, Tommy Schmuck.... err Mac, operate a Table Saw with out the safety shield. That is only done for "PHOTOGRAPHIC CLARITY."


----------

